# nach update kennt firefox keine cups-Drucker mehr [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem gestrigen Update des Systems, bei dem auch der Firefox auf 3.5.6 upgedatet worden ist kennt er meine Cupsdrucker nicht mehr.

Ich hab mal spaßeshalber ein neues Profil erstellt und dieses gestartet. Das ändert aber auch nichts. 

In Cups sind die Drucker aber noch alle da.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem?

Und vielleicht schon gefixt? Im Cupsprotokoll sehe ich keine Fehler.

Ich versuch jetzt mal die ~Version von Firefox. Vielleicht gehts ja da wieder.

----------

## tazinblack

Also Version 3.6-r1 in der bin Form ändert nichts.

Ich Versuch jetzt mal noch die selbst kompilierte Variante.

----------

## tazinblack

Ganz toll. 

Die selbst gebaute 3.6 kennt meine Drucker wieder. Die firefox-bin Variante nicht.

----------

